# Richard Lee's East West Black Belt Presentation Demo



## jdinca (Mar 9, 2007)

Michell Brown is the latest person to receive her black belt from Grandmaster Richard Lee. It is traditional that the new B.B. recipient puts on a demonstration - 1) of a self defense mass-attack, and 2) a kata. In the Bok-Fu-Do system, each 1st degree brown belt going for a black belt is responsible not only for all the standard material, but they also have to create their thesis kata and a number of self defense techniques. This lady was my first instructor. She rocks.

Here are the links to the videos on YouTube:

Thesis Mass-Attack:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xxN5DuU5xo

Thesis Kata:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxOxzHUHbcQ


----------



## tiktok86 (Mar 19, 2007)

Once again, thanks for posting these JD.


----------



## tkd_jen (Mar 19, 2007)

Cool, thanks!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice she did a great job.:asian:


----------

